# 2009 vw cc sport engine stalls/cuts out



## DIRECTECH (Aug 6, 2012)

I've bought this 2009 VW CC Sport with 37K miles last December and now it has 42k miles, recently the car started giving problems. Engine stalls/cuts out at any speeds numerous times, Check Engine Light Stays On, the following fault codes are present: 

3 Faults Found: 
012356 - Fuel Pump 
P3044 - 000 - Short Circuit - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00100000 
Fault Priority: 0 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Mileage: 66716 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2102.14.15 
Time: 16:51:44 

Freeze Frame: 
RPM: 835 /min 
Load: 46.3 % 
Speed: 4.0 km/h 
Temperature: 97.0°C 
Temperature: 55.0°C 
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar 
Voltage: 13.716 V 

012355 - Fuel Pump 
P3043 - 000 - Mechanical Malfunction - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00100000 
Fault Priority: 0 
Fault Frequency: 4 
Mileage: 66871 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2102.14.20 
Time: 19:15:41 

Freeze Frame: 
RPM: 1846 /min 
Load: 22.3 % 
Speed: 24.0 km/h 
Temperature: 101.0°C 
Temperature: 45.0°C 
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar 
Voltage: 13.843 V 

000135 - Fuel Rail/System Pressure 
P0087 - 000 - Too Low - Intermittent - MIL ON 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 10100000 
Fault Priority: 0 
Fault Frequency: 3 
Mileage: 66871 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2102.14.20 
Time: 19:15:50 

Freeze Frame: 
RPM: 635 /min 
Load: 73.3 % 
Speed: 15.0 km/h 
Temperature: 101.0°C 
Temperature: 45.0°C 
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar 
Voltage: 13.462 V 

Readiness: 0000 0000 

At the time when i bought it... I've purchased an Extended Warranty, so I've decided to take it to an Authorized Dealer last Monday Jully 30, 2012 and they have not figured out what's causing the problem, they have changed the Fuel Pump but problem still exists, they have done extensive diagnosis with no luck, they have opened a case with Volkswagen Tech Support Line and I'm still waiting for an answer and my car is still at the Dealership. If any one here had a similar problem or have any ideas on what's causing to trigger the above fault codes... greatlly appreciate all your help. 


DirecTech


----------



## carolinagirl (Jul 30, 2012)

I had a brand new 2013 CC Lux. It had about 2700 miles on it when it stalled out while idling and wouldn't start back up. It was towed to the dealer and they found a malfunction with the fuel pump. The part was replaced. The next day after I picked the car up the cabin smelled like gas and the fuel cap light was on. I took it to the dealer I purchased it at and they said the fuel pump wasn't installed properly at the first dealer. They replaced it a second time. Car seemed to be driving fine until I went on a long trip. I stopped off of the highway to get food and when I came out the car would not start again. It was towed to a different dealer because I was in Virginia this time. They called VW direct and put a ticket in on the issue. Engineers worked with the dealer to do more testing on the fuel system and they found that a suction jet wasn't installed properly during assembly. 

I picked up the car and drove it back to NC, but as you can imagine I couldn't depend on this car as it had broken down three times. I called my dealer in NC and they told me to call VW. I told them I didn't want this car anymore because I didn't want to be stranded again. They called a few days later and decided to buy the car back from me. VW was going to do more testing and see if the car could be fixed. I guess they figured it out because I saw it on the dealer's website listed for sale. 

Perhaps there's an issue with the CC's fuel system that has yet to be discovered. Good luck!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

the P0087 is an interesting one... because it usually points to the camshaft lobe that drives the HPFP... it's usually a problem on the BPY engine, due to its tappet style follower. the CCTA engine has a roller follower... but somehow that code get tripped


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

BsickPassat said:


> the P0087 is an interesting one... because it usually points to the camshaft lobe that drives the HPFP... it's usually a problem on the BPY engine, due to its tappet style follower. the CCTA engine has a roller follower... but somehow that code get tripped


 The HPFP still go bad in the TSI engine but just not as much.


----------



## blue hare (Apr 12, 2004)

Had similar issues with my car.. First time they replaced the plug as the car died on the side of the road. Second time they replaced the fuel filter and third the pump. Finally they changed one of the fule injectors and it works fine (so far). Good luck - I know how frustrating it's been.


----------



## Justseahawk (Aug 21, 2016)

Did you get the module replaced from the Recall yet? Finally took mine to the dealership and that's what it turned out to be. Probably caused side issues as well.


blue hare said:


> Had similar issues with my car.. First time they replaced the plug as the car died on the side of the road. Second time they replaced the fuel filter and third the pump. Finally they changed one of the fule injectors and it works fine (so far). Good luck - I know how frustrating it's been.


----------

